
Power Save Mode in PhpStorm - ingve
https://blog.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/2017/11/power-save-mode-in-phpstorm/
======
Piskvorrr
"Hector" icon, cute :) This is a long-standing feature that few people know
about, I think.

